# 726te/Powermax 6000



## crammit442 (Feb 6, 2016)

This is a duplicate update post from an old wanted thread. Since it was a quest for a couple of Toros, I thought I'd post it in the Toro section as well. 

Since it's been almost two years, I figured I should post an update for anyone interested. We ended up w/a 726te and a Powermax 6000. They're essentially identical machines. My wife has a plow guy and shovelers for most snow events, but we like to put in a few appearances each season as well. The only times the blowers are used are when we're there. Both machines have turned out to be exactly what I was looking for. I run AvGas/Klotz R50 in them so the fuel is stable and both start with 2-3 pulls even after sitting for 8-10 months. They're both electric start, but I've never even plugged them in because they start so easily. I added poly skid shoes to keep from scuffing up walks too much and replaced the primer bulb on one and that's been all the wrenching I've had to do. We went up for "snowmagedden" last year (24"+/-) and ran many tanks of fuel through them. Broke one shear bolt, but otherwise they ate whatever I fed them. Once you get the feel for the powerchute control, changing blower direction and angle are effortless. No issues even in the worst wet stuff and handled EOD well too. The only area that could use improvement is adding flaps to the impeller to tighten the fit to increase the throw. I know two strokes aren't everyone's "thing", but I grin like the cat that ate the canary every time I hear and smell them running. They work well on the few residentials we do, but sidewalks are where they've really paid their way. Thanks again for everyone's help and advice!
Charles
P.S. Here are a couple of pics of them in action. Unfortunately, every time we've gone up to work we've pretty much had to hit the ground running to clear our accounts and haven't had much time to take any video.


----------

